# Directions to Windermere from Scotland



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We are going to Windermere next week, travelling from Scotland. Can anyone confirm the best route for MHs. Is it the A592 via Ullswater, or is it best to go further down the motorway and go via Kendal?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Dave


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Windemere*

 Ciao, personally I would go via Kendal.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

dovtrams said:


> We are going to Windermere next week, travelling from Scotland. Can anyone confirm the best route for MHs. Is it the A592 via Ullswater, or is it best to go further down the motorway and go via Kendal?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Dave


Personally Dave, I would definitely NOT go via the A592 by the side of Ullswater and over the top of the Kirkstone Pass. but it's a personal hatred of mine. Get stuck behind some day tripper and your clutch will scream at you going up the steep Kirkstone Pass.

I would either comes off the M6 at Penrith follow A66 towards Keswick and pick up the A591 to Windermere

Or I would comes off the M6 at J38 taking the A6 into Kendal then upto Windermere on the A591


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Z

Thanks for that, it was the Kirkstone Pass on the map that had me wondering!

Dave


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

*windermere*

i think the best way is down to juc 36 of m6 then straight on to windermer via kendal by pass


----------



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

When I first got my M/H I was down in Bury, just outside of Manchester. We travelled to Windermere, spent the night and then took the A592 heading back to Scotland. It was a trip to remember as the scenery was great but it was marred by the screams from my O/H on the passenger side as I pulled over to allow the buses and trucks past coming from the other direction. "You are going to hit the rock walls/trees/go into the ditch etc etc". You guessed it the road is narrow, twisty and in places steep!!!! Not too many places to pull over.

I have been back to Windermere since but went the same way "*gofer*" said. MUCH BETTER.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Kirkstone is not all that bad and generally carriageway width is enough for two cars passing in opposite directions but not for overtaking. The route by the side of Ulswater is spectacular and there are places to stop and of course you can have a drink at the |Kirkstone Inn at the top.

I have been over many worse passes in the Alps or Pyrenees

However if you are going to explore please avoid Honister, Hardknott and Wrynose passes, they really are steep and tight.

I suspect that A66 Penrith to Keswick and A591 Keswick to Windermere are your best bet. Why go as far south as Kendal. Avoid Kendal traffic awful and nowhere to park up.

Kirkstone is the highest pass and maximum gradient is 1 in 4 ie 25% but only for a very short distance

Honister is likewise 25% but much more of it.

The other two are 33% ie 1 in 3 and have hairpins to die for (and if you try in winter you probably will!)plus weight and length rerstrictions, single track only and the signage either end says, without specifying weight or length "Suitable for cars and light vehicles only"


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

BLF said:


> When I first got my M/H I was down in Bury, just outside of Manchester. We travelled to Windermere, spent the night and then took the A592 heading back to Scotland. It was a trip to remember as the scenery was great but it was marred by the screams from my O/H on the passenger side as I pulled over to allow the buses and trucks past coming from the other direction. "You are going to hit the rock walls/trees/go into the ditch etc etc". You guessed it the road is narrow, twisty and in places steep!!!! Not too many places to pull over.
> 
> I have been back to Windermere since but went the same way "*gofer*" said. MUCH BETTER.


Thanks for the advice, that is what I was worried about, I have someone sitting next to me who shouts, grabs and puts her nails into everything, and that is when we are parked!

dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Lucky you!


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

I have lived in the Lake Disstrict for quite a few years. 
I would not do Kirkstone pass in a motorhome if I could avoid it as there are a few narrow and interesting parts, no sense in stressing yourself or other motorists, although coaches and motorhomes do use it, would you want to meet one coming in the opposite direction, stone walls are unforgiving!
The A591 Keswick to Windermere is a nice decent road, not too narrow with some lovely views, however depending on what day/time Ambleside gets busy as does Windermere.
Turning off the M6 South at Shap and driving over Shap Summit into Kendal is also a nice run with some good views (not as good as Keswick/Windermere) depending on the weather, the traffic in Kendal is not so bad now they changed the one way system as you skirt the centre to get onto Windermere road with only a few traffic lights.


----------

